# tire pressure and new tires questions....



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

I have an 05 goat and it has the oem 17 inch bfg stock tires. So anyone with these exact tire setup run the 35 psi front and rear like the door sticker says or something else? If something different why reasons? thanks

And without starting a new thread about tires, my rears tires are still great but the fronts will need to repalced sooner than rears and can I buy another brand different thread design to put up front, any neg or pos effects?

Also if i get the same exact sizing do you still go by the door sticker for the psi?


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

Just bought 2 Yokohama S tires 245 x 45 x 17 for mine. These are what they call unidirectional so they have to be put on a with the tread pattern pointing forward. Was told they also wear out faster but the price for these was much better than the Michelen Pilot PS 2 tires I really wanted. I will probably get those next. They carry a 30,000 mile warranty.


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

johni53 said:


> Just bought 2 Yokohama S tires 245 x 45 x 17 for mine. These are what they call unidirectional so they have to be put on a with the tread pattern pointing forward. Was told they also wear out faster but the price for these was much better than the Michelen Pilot PS 2 tires I really wanted. I will probably get those next. They carry a 30,000 mile warranty.


P.S. I run 35 psi in mine as per factory recommendation.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

35# is fine and will get you a tiny bit better mileage than a lesser amount. Just watch your tires. If they start wearing out in the middle first you are running too much. As to your tires in the front wearing out too quickly I'd say you have something wrong with the suspension and/or alignment. Front radius rod and strut mount bushings are very common wear items and the car will improve with aftermarket poly ones.


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> 35# is fine and will get you a tiny bit better mileage than a lesser amount. Just watch your tires. If they start wearing out in the middle first you are running too much. As to your tires in the front wearing out too quickly I'd say you have something wrong with the suspension and/or alignment. Front radius rod and strut mount bushings are very common wear items and the car will improve with aftermarket poly ones.


Yeah, when I got my wheel alignment it was way off. That's a very important key to long front tire life. Need to get the suspension checked out too.


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

I thought when you have bad alighnment or really bad sunspension components the car will pull to the left or right when the car is pysical going straight, and plus the steering wheel will be off center when going straight? If this is the case my goat doesnt do this!

Thanks


----------

